
Chrome DevTools in 2016 and Beyond - rayshan
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2016/06/devtools-digest
======
purplerabbit
Very happy about debugging Node.js in DevTools. Hard to imagine any third-
party debugging applications having that amount of features and polish...

~~~
afarrell
I usually try to pop into the debugger from within unit or integration tests,
but have found this to be very slow and unreliable when doing it over a port.
Have you found your experience to be different?What is your setup to debug
mocha.js (or another framework) tests in chrome?

~~~
reaktivo
You should give VSCode a try. I was pleasently surprised about the quality of
the debugger. A part from the UI I didn't have any other complaints.

------
chris_wot
Is there a way of doing a long running log of all network, page load speeds,
etc. in Chrome and store it in a reasonably efficient format? Like a
perfmon/tracer for the browser.

I ask this because I've been trying to track down an issue - probably caused
by an ad on a news website - where Chrone pretty much freezes up on all
processes. Whilst I can (and have) worked around it by installing uBlock
Origin in browsers I'd really like to know what is causing the problem. I
can't produce it locally so I'd like to get a log of all things that occur on
Chrome over the course of a day.

~~~
mateuszf
I'm not sure if this would be of any help, but maybe - so check it out:

[https://github.com/kdzwinel/betwixt](https://github.com/kdzwinel/betwixt)

------
ozten
Cool to see node-inspector go full circle, from cleverly re-purposed debugger
UI to officially supported product.

------
lucb1e
They mention "Progressive web apps" and link to some info, but I can't figure
out what the difference is from a normal webpage. Do they mean "web apps that
use some stuff that was recently added to most modern web browsers"?

~~~
pfooti
Generally, a "progressive web app" is something that behaves a bit like a
regular native app, when the browser supports it and user allows it. This
includes using serviceworkers to cache data for offline (and low bandwidth)
use, making a home-screen icon that launches a standalone (from the task
switcher perspective) window with no browser frame, and so on.

~~~
lucb1e
Pretty much what I thought, thanks!

I'm a fan of the concept, hating apps that could easily have been webpages
(public transport apps are often a good example), so it sounds like a good
idea to give this a name and promote it. It's too bad that this name sounds
like Microsoft came up with it in the early 2000s, but oh well.

~~~
sotojuan
It's an awesome idea and one that is actually not too hard to implement, at
least partially. Problem is browser support of the APIs, with Safari lagging
behind.

~~~
pfooti
Yah, the tricky bit is safari access. I'd love to put a bunch of time into
using service workers, push notifications, and so on to make an app-like
experience for my users (it's a forum / social network thingy for teachers),
but mobile safari really puts a crimp in those plans. Instead I have my own
homegrown cache and other hairy tricks that are nonstandard, but work on
safari.

------
billions
After 5+ years of developing in Chrome Dev tools, I switched to Safari 2 weeks
ago (Mac) and couldn't be happier. Chrome has become bloated. Ever notice CPU
fans ramping up? Only while Dev Tools is open. Memory hog is an
understatement. Furthermore, while Chrome's light, prebundled Flash was an
asset 3 years ago it's now a liability: most websites now gracefully fallback
to HTML5 video. Safari's upcoming leading edge standard support announcement
makes it a candidate for best dev browser. (Hint: try Safari's Responsive
Mode)

~~~
Flow
Many news sites insist on Flash still. The shitty thing is that if you use the
Developer menu in Safari and change user agent to iPad Safari they often play
the video using html5.

~~~
jayflux
That's by design. Please read the "Are you planning to add support for Safari
on Mac OS X?" bit on
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/internet/entries/8be5501d-43e7-4b...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/internet/entries/8be5501d-43e7-4bf6-8f1e-e7037980a0f0)

------
davb
It's ironic that scrolling stutters so much on a Google Developers page when
using Chrome on Android (51.0.2704.81). Inertial scrolling is broken too.

I rarely have this problem on other sites. It usually only occurs on
Javascript heavy sites (disproportionately frequently on Google sites using
that Material UI toolkit).

I'm using a Samsung S7, but had this same issue on my Nexus 6.

------
ryankshaw
the last part of that where paul irish live edits sass looks pretty awesome!
good job chrome team!

------
sjclemmy
I'm glad to see Css source diffs in there. My workflow consists of tweaking
Css in dev tools and then updating source. I've found that if I map directly
so Devtools updates the source file I get lost very quickly. Incidentally I'd
be interested in knowing of better ways of writing / debugging css.

~~~
ehsanu1
[http://livereload.com/](http://livereload.com/)

------
lucio
slowly the browser is becoming an JS IDE, and that's nice. Ctrl-Shift-I can
become the "READY" prompt of the C64. The "next thing" is CDT auto-saving your
changes to css and js for a website, and optionally re-applying them on future
browsing.

------
fokinsean
Excited to see better support for App Cache and Service Workers. I still have
a bad taste in my mouth from trying to integrate them into one of my
applications.

~~~
foo123456
AppCache is no more, deprecated, dead. Luckily.

------
kylec
Scrolling is broken in Safari on this page. Maybe the page authors should
spend less time in the Chrome dev tools and more in the dev tools of other
browsers.

~~~
jshevek
I'm glad these folks spend their time on Chrome dev tools rather than catering
to the users of inferior browsers who expect people to invest extra energy
catering to their preferences.

Edit: This may help: [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/new/](https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/)

~~~
chris_wot
Whilst the issue may not be the fault of the web designers, there's not really
any need to call Safari inferior. It's probably a bug, all browsers have them.

My main issue, FWIW, is not that Apple don't fix bugs - it's the long
timeframes they take between releases!

~~~
jshevek
Rarely is any description 'needed', but in this case it is 'helpful'. The
parent seems to be unaware that Safari has, over time, become inferior
(relative to the other popular browsers) increasing the likelihood that the
problem is with safari rather than with the site. Being unaware of the
inferiority of safari, he didn't even try another browser. Simply knowing that
its a safari bug may not be sufficient to maximize the efficiency of his
problem solving strategy in the future, as he may brush this off as anomalous.
Knowledge that others have found safari increasingly buggy and inferior makes
it more likely the parent may adopt a better strategy, such as 'test with
another browser first'

~~~
kylec
You certainly have made a lot of assumptions about me. I did test in other
browsers - Chrome, obviously, and Firefox. But the fact that it works in
Chrome and Firefox doesn't excuse the fact that it doesn't work in Safari. I'm
a web developer, so it's my job to make things work correctly in all the
browsers, Safari included, so from my perspective the creator of the page did
a bad job.

Worse, it wasn't something fancy that it's understandable isn't supported in
older browsers - it was _scrolling_ , something that literally every web
browser ever has been able to do.

Finally, as a web developer and as someone that has used Safari as his primary
browser for many years, I rarely have an issue with Safari being "buggy and
inferior". You may not get cool new APIs first, but Safari is usually pretty
solid and bug-free with the ones it does support.

~~~
kinlan
We will be fixing it. It was a bug in Material Design Lite and we need to
upgrade.

------
z3t4
NodeJS and Chromium have complete different debugging API's. It would be cool
if they where the same, so you could reuse the debugging tools on both
platforms.

~~~
k3n
> Thanks to the V8, DevTools, and Google Cloud Platform for Node.js teams, you
> can now use all of DevTools’ powerful debugging features to introspect a
> Node.js app.

See also:

[https://github.com/nodejs/node/pull/6792](https://github.com/nodejs/node/pull/6792)

~~~
z3t4
Will probably have to wait a while until it lands in LTS, but this is awesome!

